# Way off topic here...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok... so I got a question, and it's way off topic here... hence why it's posted in this section... Anywho... here's my question... 

I'm a smoker, and I drink plenty of caffein-laden drinks (coffee, soda, tea).. my question is... does anybody out there know of a good, but inexpensive, whitening system!? I hate dentists, and only go when I absolutely have to. So, I was thinking of getting a whitening system, but don't really know which one would suite me best at a decent price range. The traditional whitening toothepaste isn't working, and baking soda and peroxide don't work. I don't want to use bleach for obvious reasons. Any suggestions, or advice? I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks, in advance!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to sound like a smarty pants lol the cheapest easiest way for you to get your teeth back to full health and healthy color will be to quit smoking and stop drinking coffee. It will not cost you a dime


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My mom used the crest white strips. They did get whiter but they were already pretty white to begin with.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a new mouth wash that will do it. Think Crest makes it


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Crest white strips, my roommate used them and now his smile is BRIGHT WHITE! lol seriously though..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay... thanks every one! David... you're funny! I know I need to quit, and am gearing myself up for it, which is why I asked about the whitening system. I don't need coffee, but I like to drink it. I know I drink too much soda and tea, and am slowly transitioning to drinking more water. Gotta take it one day at a time, though. It takes 30 days to break a habit, but then again, you never truly break a habit, only replace it with something else! Oh, well! Thanks again for all the advice everybody!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

well before I had veneers put on all my front teeth I tried everything over the counter even the crest whitening strips nothing worked I even tried the whole mouth piece filled with gel crap it didn't work either my teeth were already sorta white even though I smoked and drank coffee still do but with the veneers I don't ever have to worry about discoloring because they are porcilin and will never fade or color


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

*your teeth*

are you a cop? the only thing you didn't mention was donuts


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ichibanpitbull said:


> are you a cop? the only thing you didn't mention was donuts


No. Actually, I'm a manager at a laundromat! But thanks for asking. I couldn't make it as a cop due to my service connected disability. I tore up my knee serving our great country, and am 10% disabled. I can't run b/c my knee will give out on me, or lock up and swell up like a softball.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Be careful using the whitening stuff, I have heard that it weakens your enamel and makes you get more cavities. I know people who have had whitening done, and they say that they kept getting cavities after, but who knows if that was just because we are getting older and naturally getting weaker teeth.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

meh. yellow teeth never killed anybody  i love my coffee n soda n every once in a while some smokes. everything is bad for you. even the healthy stuff they try sellin. i figure- everything in moderation  except when ur tryina lose weight... so yeah... no more mountain dew


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hey good thread im a smoker of the left handed ciggys.. cant that yellow your teeth?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my teeth are naturally more discolored but also when i was a baby some prescription that i used screwed up my teeth. i am always looking for ways to whiten my teeth, but so far nothing has worked and the next step will be to try and get it done by the dentist *le sigh* lol... and i dont smoke or drink coffee. but i love mountain dew... but i havent drank any in like a month... besides for right now *sips* lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol megan! I heard like MD woudl rot your teeth out quick. but thats what I heard. How much is a bleaching at the dentist?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know how much it costs but they have a little tool like a mini pressure washer at the dentist.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor got me the rembrandt two hour whitening kit from walmart for 16 bucks and it worked really good.
But after words I became obsessed with keeping my teeth white so I started brushing four or five times a day, and flossing at least twice.
and it works lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I forgot to mention I brush my teeth atleast 3 times aday as well as floss I also had the habit of brushing my teeth after every cig too so that helped keep them white too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. thanks all for the info! I brush my teeth regularly, and they're not that yellow... just some minor staining from the smokes and caffeine. I haven't seen a dentist since Sept '02. Darn military dentist screwed me up bad... he was doing my crown and when he put the needle in my gum to numb me up, I can't remember if he sneezed or coughed, but the needle went every which way in my gum, and I can't stand the dentist anymore! I'm not scared of needles, just don't the feeling in my gum! I have to have the gas or something in order just have my teeth cleaned... so i brush, floss and scrape the plaque off myself. I've only had 5 cavities filled and crown done. My crown is now chipped and my fillings are still holding up quite well. Far as I know, I don't have any other cavities, so I'll stick to what I know best. Home dental care! I've used mouthwash, but it always leaves a bad after taste in my mouth that makes me wanna vomit, so I skip that part. But, thanks again for all the info. I appreciate it.


----------

